# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर्स में सेक्स लाइफ़ कैसे मैनेज करें?

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

हमारा दावा है- गूगल बाबा की तशरीफ़ में बाँस डालकर सम्पूर्ण अन्तर्जाल में ढूँढ़ डालिएगा तो भी इस विषय पर आपको कोई लेख किसी भाषा में भी नहीं मिलेगा। यह एक अद्भुत और नूतन लेख है जो पूर्णतया मौलिक होने के साथ-साथ दुर्लभ भी है। अतः पाठकगण मन लगाकर इस मौलिक लेख को पढ़ने का आनन्द लें।

----------


## superidiotonline

इस लेख पर चर्चा आगे बढ़ाने से पहले हम यह बता दें कि यदि आप विवाहेतर सम्बन्धों (Extra Marital Affairs) पर एक बेहतरीन मूवी देखना चाहते हैं तो वर्ष 2022 में लोकार्पित अँग्रेज़ी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'डीप वाटर (Deep Water)'* देखें।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

पुरूषों ने यदि *'डीप वाटर'* मूवी देख लिया तो वे *'अपनी पत्नी के प्रेमियों को बड़ी बेशर्मी से हजम करने की नूतन कला'* को बड़ी आसानी से सीख जाएँगे। पत्नी से प्रेम की बड़ी अद्भुत कहानी है *'डीप वाटर'। 'अरे भाई, हमें इस कला को सीखने की क्या ज़रूरत? हमारी पत्नी थोड़े ही ऐसी है।'*--जैसा तर्क देने वालों के लिए हम यही कहेंगे कि आप खुशफ़हमी में जी रहे हैं, क्योंकि अभी हम जो प्रमाणिक आँकड़े देने वाले हैं उसे देखकर आपका सिर चकरा जाएगा और आप सदमे का शिकार हो जाएँगे। दिल थामकर आगे पढ़िए। कमज़ोर दिल वाले तत्काल पढ़ना छोड़ दें, अन्यथा हमारी कोई जिम्मेदारी न होगी।

----------


## superidiotonline

एक्स्ट्रा मैरिटल डेटिंग एप ग्लीडन द्वारा एक रिसर्च ऑनलाइन कराया गया था जिसमें दिल्ली, कोलकाता, मुंबई, चेन्नई, बैंगलोर, पुणे, अहमदाबाद और हैदराबाद जैसे बड़े शहरों के 1500 लोगों ने भाग लिया था। इस रिसर्च के अनुसार 53 प्रतिशत भारतीय महिलाओं ने माना है कि वे अपने पति के अलावा किसी अन्य पुरुष के साथ इंटिमेट रिलेशनशिप में हैं। जबकि शादी के अलावा दूसरी महिलाओं से सम्बन्ध रखने वाले पुरुषों की संख्या 43 प्रतिशत थी। अतः इस रिसर्च के द्वारा यह खुलासा हुआ कि पुरुषों के मुकाबले उन महिलाओं की संख्या ज्यादा थी जो नियमित रूप से अपने पति के अलावा अन्य पुरुषों से शारीरिक सम्बन्ध बनाती हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

*'अरे, हमारे तो बाल-बच्चे भी हैं। अब हमें किस बात का डर?'*--कहकर गर्व से कॉलर खड़े करने वाले पुरूषों के लिए भी एक बहुत बड़ी बुरी ख़बर है। वह बहुत बड़ी बुरी ख़बर यह है कि एक्स्ट्रा मैरिटल डेटिंग एप ग्लीडन द्वारा कराए गए रिसर्च द्वारा यह भी पता चला है कि विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध रखने वाली महिलाओं में 48 प्रतिशत महिलाएँ माँ (Mom) थीं।

----------


## superidiotonline

*'हे-हे-हे! हमारी तो लव मैरिज है। हमें कोई ख़तरा नहीं।'*--कहकर खी-खी करके दाँत निकालकर खिल्ली उड़ाने वालों को बता दें कि यह एक कटु सत्य है कि अरेंज मैरिज की तुलना में लव मैरिज आसानी से टूटने की सम्भावना अधिक होती है। अतः लव मैरिज होने के बावजूद विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध के ख़तरे की तलवार हमेशा सिर पर लटकती रहती है, जिसे कतई नज़रअंदाज नहीं किया जा सकता। परम्परागत विवाह अर्थात् अरेंज मैरिज के टूटने के कई कारण हो सकते हैं, क्योंकि अरेंज मैरिज एक तरह का ब्लाइंड गेम होता है। इसका सबसे बड़ा नकारात्मक पहलू यह होता है कि आपको विवाह के बाद अपने पार्टनर को जानना-समझना और रोमांस करना पड़ता है। विवाह से पहले आपको अपने पार्टनर के स्वभाव, उनकी पसन्द-नापसन्द तथा उनके अतीत के बारे में कोई जानकारी नहीं होती है तथा अचानक पार्टनर का छुपा हुआ स्वरूप सामने आ जाने से रिश्ते में दरार आ सकती है। अरेंज मैरिज के टूटने के मुख्यतः तीन कारण हो सकते हैं। *पहला कारण-* यदि किसी कारणवश कपल के बीच में भावनात्मक सम्बन्ध मज़बूत नहीं हो पाता तो रिश्ते में खटास आनी शुरू हो जाती है। *दूसरा कारण-* यदि आप पत्नी की इच्छाओं उसके सपनों की कद्र नहीं करते तो रिश्ते में दरार आनी शुरू हो जाती है। *तीसरा कारण-* यदि आप पत्नी को अस्वस्थ शारीरिक सम्बन्ध (Unhealthy Relationship) बनाने के लिए दबाव डालते हैं तो यह ख़तरे की घण्टी है। आपकी पत्नी कभी भी उड़नछू हो सकती है। बता दें कि अस्वस्थ शारीरिक सम्बन्धों में अनल सेक्स, ओरल सेक्स, ब्लोजॉब इत्यादि की गिनती होती है। अतः स्पष्ट है- रिश्तों में खटास या दरार आने के बाद पत्नी के उड़नछू होने की सम्भावना बहुत बढ़ जाती है। पत्नी अगर वर्किंग वुमन हुई तो अलग घर ले लेगी, नहीं हुई तो मायके में जाकर जम जाएगी और आप बस हाथ मलते ही रह जाएँगे, *'रंगों'* की तरह। लोगों को ऐसा लगेगा- आप अपने हाथ से होली का रंग छुड़ा रहे हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

परम्परागत विवाह अर्थात् अरेंज मैरिज की तरह लव मैरिज कोई ब्लाइंड गेम नहीं होता है। लव मैरिज का सबसे बड़ा सकारात्मक पहलू यह होता है कि आप कई महीने तक ठोंक-बजाकर देखने-समझने के बाद ही प्यार में पड़ते हैं। कुछ लव कपल और अधिक कायदे से *'ठोंक-बजाकर'* देखने-समझने के लिए 'लिव-इन-रिलेशनशिप' में कूद पड़ते हैं और सालों तक एक-दूसरे को कायदे से *'ठोंक-बजाकर'* देखने-समझने के बाद लव मैरिज कर लेते हैं। अतः लव मैरिज में आप अपने पार्टनर को पहले से ही अच्छी तरह से समझते हैं और विवाह के बाद आपको अपने पार्टनर को न तो जानने में ही रुचि होती है और न ही ज़रूरत। लव मैरिज का इतना बड़ा सकारात्मक पहलू होते हुए भी जब अचानक रिश्ता टूटने के कगार पर पहुँच जाता है या टूट जाता है तो लोग मुँह खोलकर अचरज व्यक्त करते हैं और प्रेम-विवाह के विरोधी लोग फटाक् से बोलने लग जाते हैं कि 'देखा, हमने तो पहले ही कहा था- लव मैरिज वेस्ट होता है और अरेंज मैरिज बेस्ट होता है!'

----------


## superidiotonline

अब सबसे बड़ा यक्ष-प्रश्न यही है कि लव मैरिज का इतना बड़ा सकारात्मक पहलू होते हुए भी अधिकतर मामलों में आखिर क्यों रिश्ता टूट जाता है और कुछ मामलों में कभी नहीं टूटता? रिश्ता टूटने के पीछे का राज़ आखिर क्या है? मिल्की-वे का सबसे बड़ा *'टर्रर'* होने के कारण हमारे पास पूरे मिल्की-वे से रोज़ अरबों-खरबों की तादाद में ईमेल, टेक्स्ट मैसेज, पत्र वगैरह प्राप्त होते रहते हैं जिसमें एक ही बात लिखी होती है कि *'रूठी हुई गर्लफ्रेंड या पत्नी को कैसे मनाएँ?'* यहाँ पर बता दें कि शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड स्वघोषित दुनियाँ की सबसे बड़ी *'टर्रर'* है। इसलिए हमने उससे भी एक कदम आगे बढ़कर अपने आप को मिल्की-वे का सबसे बड़ा *'टर्रर'* घोषित कर दिया है। नवागत लेखक भी इस गुर को गाँठ बाँध लें कि पाठकों के बीच अपना भौकाल बनाने के लिए रोजाना लाखों-करोड़ों ईमेल, टेक्स्ट मैसेज, पत्र वगैरह प्राप्त होने की झूठी बात बड़ी बेशर्मी से हाँकी जाती है। इससे पाठकगण अत्यन्त प्रभावित होते हैं। अब आते हैं असली मुद्दे पर। पुरूषों की मुख्य समस्या है- *'रूठी हुई गर्लफ्रेंड या पत्नी को कैसे मनाएँ?'* अतः जब इस बात का समाधान नहीं मिलता तो पुरूष अक्सर विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध अर्थात् एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर में कूद जाते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

अब सबसे बड़ा प्रश्न यह है कि गर्लफ्रेंड या पत्नी के नाराज़ होने का कारण क्या होता है? परम्परागत विवाह अर्थात् अरेंज मैरिज में रिश्तों में दरार आना कोई बहुत बड़ी बात नहीं है, क्योंकि यह एक ब्लाइंड गेम होता है। लगा तो तीर, नहीं तो तुक्का! किन्तु लव मैरिज कोई ब्लाइंड गेम तो होता नहीं, फिर इसमें क्यों रिश्तों में दरार आ जाती है? दरअसल होता यह है कि लव मैरिज करना कोई आसान बात नहीं है, क्योंकि इसमें तमाम पेंच हुआ करते हैं और हर एक पेंच को खोलने में काफी जद्दोजहद का सामना करना पड़ता है। अरेंज मैरिज में लड़की देखना पड़ता है जो बहुत आसान काम होता है, किन्तु लव मैरिज में लड़की पटाना पड़ता है जो बहुत मुश्किल काम होता है। इसीलिए आलसी प्रवृत्ति के लोग अरेंज मैरिज करना पसन्द करते हैं और बहादुर किस्म के लोग लव मैरिज। लव मैरिज में लड़की पटाने से लेकर शादी करने तक की प्रक्रिया में कदम-कदम पर कई ख़तरों का सामना करना पड़ता है। इसलिए लव मैरिज में शादी के बाद पुरूषों को ऐसा लगता है जैसे कोई किला फ़तह कर लिया हो। प्रेमिका को पत्नी में परिवर्तित करने की खुशी में लोग यह सोचकर एकदम बेफ़िक्र हो जाते हैं कि अब तो गर्लफ्रेंड वाइफ़ बन गई और सारी समस्याएँ जड़ से ख़त्म! किन्तु सच्चाई यह होती है कि गर्लफ्रेंड के वाइफ़ बनने के बाद अचानक एक नई समस्या उभर कर सामने आती है और पता चलता है कि रिश्तों में दरार आने की शुरूआत हो गई है। ऐसा क्यों? आगे बताएँगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

याद करिए- लड़की पटाने से लेकर उसे अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड बनाने तक की प्रक्रिया में लड़की ने कितनी बार भाव खाया था? और आपने हर बार उसे बड़े ही संयम से भाव खिलाया भी था, क्योंकि आपको अच्छी तरह से पता था कि भाव न देने पर लड़की भड़क जाएगी और आपकी प्रेम-कहानी का दुःखद 'द एंड' हो जाएगा और वह भी 'ऑफ़ बीट'। बता दें कि इस 'भाव' को अँग्रेज़ी में 'ऐटिट्यूड' (Attitude) कहते हैं। वस्तुतः भाव खाना लड़कियों का नैसर्गिक प्राकृतिक गुण होता है। भाव खाकर लड़कियाँ यह पता लगाती हैं कि आपका प्रेम उनके प्रति कितना गम्भीर है? 'भाव खाना' एक तरह से प्रेम-परीक्षा है और इस परीक्षा को 'भाव खिलाकर' पास किया जाता है। जितना अधिक भाव खिलाएँगे, उतना ही अधिक अंकों से आप पास होंगे। यहाँ पर यह भी बता देना अत्यावश्यक है कि यदा-कदा कुछ मामलों में लड़कियाँ खुद लड़कों को पटा लेती हैं और वह भी काफी जद्दोजहद करके। ऐसे मामलों में यदि आप समझते हैं कि लड़की भाव नहीं खाएगी तो आप सिरे से गलत हैं। लड़की ने अगर काफी जद्दोजहद करके भी आपको पटाया है तो भी जैसे ही वह इस बात से निश्चिन्त हो जाएगी कि आप उसकी गिरफ़्त में पूरी तरह से आ चुके हैं तो फिर वह भी भाव खाना शुरू कर देगी। है न आश्चर्यजनक बात? अरे भाई, इतना भी नहीं समझे? इसमें आश्चर्य करने की क्या बात है? परीक्षा तो पास करनी ही पड़ेगी न! जो इतनी जद्दोजहद करके आपको पटाकर अपनी गिरफ़्त में लाई है वो कम से कम इतना तो जानने की कोशिश करेगी ही कि आप उसके प्रति कितने गम्भीर हैं और यह जानने का एकमात्र तरीका होता है- भाव खाना!

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रेम-परीक्षा अच्छे नम्बरों से पास करने के चक्कर में आप लड़की को खूब भाव खिलाकर अपनी गर्ल फ्रेंड बना लेते हैं। भाव खिलाने की इस प्रक्रिया में प्रेम, आत्मीयता, चाहत, देख-भाल (Care) और सम्मान को लड़की के दिल में स्थापित करना पड़ता है। यह सब देखकर ही एक लड़की गर्ल फ्रेंड बनने के लिए राजी होती है। गर्लफ्रेंड बनने के बाद भी यदि आपका प्रेम, आत्मीयता, चाहत, देख-भाल (Care) और सम्मान पूर्ववत् जारी रहता है तो वह पत्नी बनने के लिए भी तैयार हो जाती है। विवाह से पूर्व तक कपल एक-दूसरे को बहुत समय देते हैं। एक गर्लफ्रेंड इसी उम्मीद पर हमसफ़र बनने के लिए राजी होती है कि विवाह के बाद और अधिक समय मिलेगा, और अधिक प्रेम मिलेगा, और अधिक आत्मीयता मिलेगी, और अधिक चाहत मिलेगी, और अधिक देख-भाल मिलेगी, और अधिक सम्मान मिलेगा किन्तु प्रायः ऐसा होता नहीं है। लव मैरिज में विवाह के बाद पुरूष अपनी पत्नी की ओर से एकदम बेफ़िक्र हो जाते हैं तथा कपल के बीच सेक्स रोजाना का रूटीन बन जाता है। पत्नी को ऐसा लगने लगता है कि विवाह के बाद चीज़ें बदल गईं हैं और प्रेम, आत्मीयता, चाहत, देख-भाल (Care) और उसके सम्मान में कमी आ गई है। प्रायः पुरूष रूटीन सेक्स को ही प्रेम मान बैठते हैं, किन्तु यही उनकी सबसे बड़ी भूल होती है। उन्हें पता ही नहीं होता कि महिलाएँ सेक्स के लिए नहीं, अपितु प्रेम, आत्मीयता, चाहत, देख-भाल और सम्मान के लिए मरती हैं। यही कारण है कि महिलाओं के लिए सेक्स रोमांटिक भावनाओं से प्रेरित होता है। यदि उन्हें भरपूर प्रेम, आत्मीयता, चाहत, देख-भाल और सम्मान न मिले तो उनके लिए खाली-खूली सेक्स कोई मायने नहीं रखता।

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रायः भारतीय समाज में पुरूषों में पत्नी पर अधिकार करने और उसे दबाकर रखने की परम्परागत (Traditional) मानसिकता भी होती है। लव मैरिज भी इस बात से अछूता नहीं है। लव मैरिज के बाद गर्लफ्रेंड जब पत्नी बन जाती है तो बहुत से पुरूष उसे अपने दबाव में लेने लगते हैं। वे पत्नी पर कई तरह के प्रतिबन्ध लगाने लगते हैं। पत्नी को पसन्द आए, न आए- वे अपनी सभी इच्छाओं को उस पर थोपने लगते हैं। यह बात पत्नी को बिल्कुल रास नहीं आती। पति-पत्नी के बीच में भावनात्मक सम्बन्ध कमज़ोर पड़ने से रिश्तों में कड़वाहट आना शुरू हो जाती है और अन्त में पत्नी या तो उड़नछू हो जाती है या फिर मामला विवाह-विच्छेद तक जा पहुँचता है। बहुत से ज्ञानी लोग अन्तर्जाल में भाषण झाड़ते रहते हैं कि आज का समाज अत्याधुनिक हो गया है और लोगों की मानसिकता बदल चुकी है, किन्तु ऐसे ज्ञानियों की बातों पर कभी विश्वास न कीजिएगा। शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड अन्तर्जाल में जब भाषण देती है तो सुसाइड के खिलाफ़ बोलकर वाहवाही लूटती है, किन्तु एक बार जब वह मुझसे अपनी गलतफहमी की वजह से नाराज़ हो गई तो मुझे सुसाइड करने की सलाह देने लगी। इस तरह के तमाम उदाहरण मिल जाएँगे। अतः आज के अत्याधुनिक समाज में भी बहुत से पुरूषों की परम्परागत मानसिकता बिल्कुल नहीं बदली है। गाँवों की बात तो छोड़िए, शहरी पुरुषों की मानसिकता का हाल भी वही है जो हम पहले बता चुके हैं। हाँ, यह बात ज़रूर है कि आज के पुरूष दोहरी मानसिकता में जी रहे हैं। एक मानसिकता अत्याधुनिक है और दूसरी मानसिकता परम्परागत पुरातन है। आजकल के युवक अपनी अत्याधुनिक मानसिकता के अनुरूप चाहते तो ही यही हैं- रोज़ साथ में बैठकर दारू पीने वाली गर्लफ्रेंड मिल जाए, रात में उसके साथ कैज़ुअल रिलेशनशिप बन जाए, किन्तु जब शादी करने वाली बात आती है तो इन्हें अपनी परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के अनुरूप कोई *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* चाहिए! इस बात का प्रमाण 2017 में लोकार्पित फ़िल्म जॉली एल०एल०बी०2 में मिल जाएगा। साहित्य समाज का दर्पण होता है और फ़िल्में उनका सजीव चित्रण करती हैं। जॉली एल०एल०बी०2 के एक दृश्य में जगरीश्वर 'जॉली' मिश्रा (अक्षय कुमार) अपनी पत्नी पुष्पा पाण्डे (हुमा कुरैशी) को ह्विस्की की बोतल से पैग बनाकर देता है और कहता है- *'मैं.. मैं तुमसे प्यार नहीं करता? सच बताओ- प्यार नहीं करता? एक लड़का बता दो.. एक हस्बैंड बता दो लखनऊ में- जो अपनी बीबी को खुद अपने हाथों से पेग बनाकर पिलाता हो। मान जाऊँ तुम्हें। अरे, बाहर पता चल गया न- तो सामाजिक वहिष्कार हो जाएगा!'* (https://youtu.be/PQQy6TlyLps?t=1095) इस छोटे से दृश्य में समाज का वही कटु सत्य छिपा हुआ है जिसका वर्णन हमने ऊपर किया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रायः आजकल के युवक इसी दोहरी मानसिकता के चलते अपनी अत्याधुनिक मानसिकता की पूर्ति करने के लिए गर्लफ्रेंड की तलाश करते हैं और इसके लिए लड़कियों से 'दोस्ती' और 'प्यार' जैसे आवरण का सहारा लिया जाता है जिससे जल्दी से जल्दी गड्ढे में कूदने का आनन्द प्राप्त किया जा सके। *न्यूयॉर्क टाइम्स* की पत्रकार *पेगी ऑरेंस्टाइन* अपनी भड़ाभड़ बिकाऊ (Bestseller) पुस्तक *'गर्ल्स ऐंड सेक्स: नेविगेटिंग द कॉम्पलिकेटेड न्यू लैन्डस्केप'* में लिखती हैं कि- *'..महिलाओं का शरीर ऑक्सिटोसीन से परिपूर्ण होता है। उन्हें स्वयं को प्रेम और सेक्स से छुड़ाना असम्भव होता है। महिलाओं को हमेशा सेक्स से पहले प्यार होता है। उन्हें प्रकृति ने इस मामले में ख़ास बनाया है। इसीलिए एक स्त्री पुरुष नहीं होती है।'* अतः यह बात स्पष्ट है कि लड़कों के प्यार के जाल में लड़कियाँ फँस ही जाती हैं और लड़के भी मौके का फायदा उठाते हुए गड्ढे में कूदने से ज़रा भी गुरेज नहीं करते, क्योंकि यही तो उनका एकमात्र उद्देश्य होता है। प्रायः ऐसे मामलों में ही लड़कियों की ओर से *'बेवफ़ाई'* और *'प्यार में धोक़ा खाने'* जैसी शिकायतें मिलती हैं। यहाँ पर मैं पाठकों को दो बातें बताना चाहूँगा। पहला यह कि *'धोखा'* एक उर्दू का शब्द है और इसे हिन्दी में *'धोक़ा'* लिखा जाना चाहिए, किन्तु हिन्दी में लिखने वालों ने इसे *'धोखा'* बनाकर प्रचलित कर दिया है जो कि एकदम गलत है। उर्दू भाषा की वर्णमाला (Alphabet) में दो *'ख'* होते हैं। एक *'ख'* वह होता है जो उर्दू के दो अक्षर *'काफ'* और *'दो चश्मी हे'* से मिलकर बनता है। दूसरे *'ख'* के लिए उर्दू का एक स्वतन्त्र अक्षर *'खे'* होता है। नियम यह है कि उर्दू के जिस शब्द में भी *'काफ'* और *'दो चश्मी हे'* मिलकर बना हुआ *'ख'* प्रयुक्त होगा, उसे हिन्दी में लिखते समय *'क़'* ही लिखा जाएगा अर्थात् *'क'* लिखकर उसके नीचे एक बिन्दी लगाई जाएगी, किन्तु इसका उच्चारण *'ख'* ही होगा। बता दें कि मीनमेख निकालने वाले पाठकगणों के निमित्त उनके ज्ञानार्जन हेतु यह बात लिखी जा रही है। दूसरी बात ये कि दोहरी मानसिकता वाले इन युवकों की अत्याधुनिक मानसिकता का शिकार आम लड़कियाँ ही नहीं, उच्च शिक्षित और अत्यन्त समझदार लड़कियाँ भी बन जाती हैं और बाद में *'हाय-हाय'* करती हैं। इन्हें पता ही नहीं होता कि दोहरी मानसिकता वाले ये युवक अपनी परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के अनुरूप कोई *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* से ही विवाह करेंगे। *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* की परिभाषा क्या है? आगे बताएँगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

दोहरी मानसिकता वाले इन युवकों की परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के अनुरूप *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* का अर्थ होता है- लड़की कुँआरी (Virgin) हो, सीधी-साधी हो, गर्म मिजाज़ न हो, पलटकर जवाब न देती हो, पति की गुलाम हो, जिसके ऊपर पूरी तरह से अधिकार जमाया जा सकता हो। शादी करने के मामले में ऐसे युवक महानगरों की युवतियों से दूर ही भागते हैं। इनका कहना होता है कि महानगरों की युवतियाँ दारू-शारू पीती हैं और भ्रष्ट होती हैं। इसलिए ये शादी करने के लिए छोटे शहरों की ओर भागते हैं जिससे उन्हें एक *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* मिल सके। पाठकों के मन में यह यक्ष-प्रश्न ज़रूर उठ रहा होगा कि हम इतनी अन्दर की जानकारी आखिर कहाँ से निकालकर लाते हैं? तो बता दें कि लेखक दो तरह के होते हैं। एक ज़मीनी लेखक और दूसरे हवाई लेखक। हवाई लेखक वे होते हैं जिनका समाज से कोई लेना-देना नहीं होता और वे सिर्फ़ अपनी कल्पना के दम पर हवा-हवाई हाँकते रहते हैं। ज़मीनी लेखक वे होते हैं जो समाज के हर तबके के साथ बहुत गहराई से अपनी पैठ बनाकर अन्दर की गुप्त जानकारी सामने लाते हैं। हम न ज़मीनी हैं, न हवाई। हमारे अन्दर ईश्वरप्रदत्त एक *'अद्भुत हगीय गुण'* है। जिससे एक बार जान-पहचान हो गई, उसका पेट खराब हो जाता है और वह अपनी सारी गुप्त बातें खुद-ब-खुद हग देता है। अपने इस *'अद्भुत हगीय गुण'* के चलते हमारे पास लेखन का काफी माल दिमाग़ के गोदाम में इकट्ठा हो जाता है जिसे हम समय-समय पर इस्तेमाल करते रहते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

सन्दर्भवश यहाँ पर यह भी बता दें कि हमारे इस *'अद्भुत हगीय गुण'* का प्रभाव भयानक कब्ज़ का शिकार होने के कारण शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड के ऊपर बिल्कुल नहीं पड़ता। अपनी इस भयानक कब्ज़ की बीमारी के कारण ही शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड अन्तर्जाल में हर जगह पहचान ली जाती है। वैसे तो हम एक-दूसरे को अधिकृत रूप से अगस्त, 2013 से ही जानते-पहचानते हैं, किन्तु मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि अन्तर्जाल में हमारी मुठभेड़ बहुत पहले भी हो चुकी है। यह वह दौर था जब भारत गणराज्य में अन्तर्जालीय मंचों (Forums) द्वारा गपाष्टक (Chat) करने की सुविधा उपलब्ध नहीं थी और गपाष्टक करने के लिए हमें युनाइट किंगडम, अमेरिका और आस्ट्रेलिया के विदेशी मंचों पर निर्भर रहना पड़ता था। अन्तर्जालीय गपाष्टक के शौकीन कीड़े हमेशा अन्तर्जाल में ही मंडराते मिल जाएँगे। उस दौर में वैसे तो कई विदेशी मंच थे, किन्तु उनमें से दो बड़े विदेशी मंच बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध थे। पहला युनाइट किंगडम का *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* था और दूसरा अमेरिका का *'मोपाइलट'* था। इन दोनों मंचों में *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* सबसे बड़ा और बेहतरीन मंच था जिसमें लाखों की संख्या में लोग ऑनलाइन रहा करते थे। वैसे तो हम उस दौर के सभी मंचों पर पाए जाते थे, किन्तु हमारा अधिकतर समय *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* पर ही गुजरता था। अपनी फ़नी प्रविष्टियों के जरिए हमने बहुत ही कम समय में वहाँ पर अपना झण्डा गाड़ दिया। अपने *'अद्भुत हगीय गुण'* के चलते हमने *'प्रोडिजिट्स'*, *'मोपाइलट'*, *'वैपाक'* और अन्य दूसरे छोटों मंचों के उपयोग द्वारा लगभग दो हजार से ऊपर लड़कियों से गपाष्टक करके सारी जानकारी हगा ली। इस मामले में हमारी दक्षता (Skills) सौ प्रतिशत थी, मतलब यदि हमने सौ लड़कियों को गपाष्टक के लिए मैसेज भेजा तो सभी का जवाब ज़रूर आएगा। लेकिन वो कहावत है न- शेर को सवा शेर ज़रूर मिलता है और ऊँट पहाड़ के नीचे ज़रूर आता है। हमें सवा शेर तो नहीं मिला, लेकिन एक अमेरिकन सवा शेरनी ज़रूर मिल गई। उस सवा शेरनी का यूज़रनेम बड़ा ही फ़नी था- *'breakup1'*। यहाँ पर यूज़रनेम थोड़ा सा बदल दिया गया है। हमें तो बड़ी हँसी आई यह सोचकर कि ऐसा यूज़रनेम कोई रखता है क्या? हमने फटाक से अँग्रेज़ी में मैसेज दाग दिया- *'दूसरा और तीसरा ब्रेकअप होगा तो क्या अपना यूज़रनेम breakup2 और breakup3 रख लोगी?'* पश्चिमी देशों में दूसरा और तीसरा ब्रेकअप होना बहुत ही मामूली बात है और वहाँ की लड़कियाँ इसे इतना बुरा नहीं मानतीं। हमारा प्रश्न पश्चिमी सभ्यता के अनुकूल था।

----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया 

ऐसे ही पेले जाओ ज्ञान

----------


## superidiotonline

> बहुत बढ़िया 
> 
> ऐसे ही पेले जाओ ज्ञान


आज मूड कुछ नासाज लग रहा है। देखो, गुस्सा करने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है। हम आराम से eiffel tower के नीचे बैठकर dialogue और diplomacy से समस्या का हल निकालेंगे। ये नहीं कि तुम सीधे मिजाइल दाग दो। dialogue और diplomacy का समय और तारीख बाद में निर्धारित किया जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

हमें अच्छी तरह से पता था कि पश्चिमी लड़कियाँ यदि किसी बात पर क्रोध भी करती हैं तो हल्की-फुल्की अँग्रेज़ी गालियों से भरा मैसेज भेजकर जवाब ज़रूर देती हैं, लेकिन थोड़ी देर बाद अच्छी दोस्त भी बन जाती हैं। अँग्रेज़ी गालियों से हमें कोई परहेज भी नहीं था, क्योंकि नई-नई अँग्रेज़ी गालियाँ सीखने का सुनहरा मौका जो मिल रहा था। इससे भी हमारा ज्ञान ही बढ़ रहा था। लोग आपको साहित्य तो सिखा देंगे, लेकिन गालियाँ कोई नहीं सिखाएगा। सवा शेरनी को मैसेज भेजने के बाद हमें उम्मीद तो यही थी कि अधिक से अधिक हल्की-फुल्की अँग्रेज़ी गालियों से भरा मैसेज आएगा, किन्तु हुआ इसका उल्टा। सवा शेरनी ने तत्काल मंच एडमिन के पास हमारी शिकायत दर्ज कराकर हमें मंच से बैन करवा दिया। हमारे तो कान के साथ-साथ सिर के बाल भी खड़े हो गए। सवा शेरनी का यह कृत्य पश्चिमी सभ्यता के प्रतिकूल था। कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं कि अमेरिकन शेर की खाल में कोई इंडियन भेड़िया हो? वैसे हमें मंच से बैन होने का कोई मलाल बिल्कुल भी नहीं था, क्योंकि स्काटलैंड की रहने वाली हमारी एक दोस्त लड़की भी उस समय मंच का एडमिन हुआ करती थी। हमें पता था कि वह जैसे ही ऑनलाइन आएगी, हमें मुर्दा पाकर तुरन्त मंत्र पढ़कर ज़िन्दा कर देगी। और हुआ भी यही। ऑनलाइन आते ही उसने मंत्र पढ़कर हमें ज़िन्दा कर दिया। हमने भी कब्र से बाहर निकलते ही पश्चिमी सभ्यता के अनुरूप उसे भेजे गए अपने मैसेज में *'थैंक्यू'* के आगे-पीछे चार-चार *'एक्स (X)'* लगाकर उसका धन्यवाद अदा किया। सवा शेरनी हमारे रडार पर कैसे आई, यह भी जान लीजिए। हमने अपनी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय लोकप्रियता (International Popularity) को परखने के लिए मंच पर एक सूत्र (Thread) प्रकाशित किया। अँग्रेज़ी भाषा में लिखे गए सूत्र में एक छोटा सा प्रश्न था- *'मुझे यहाँ पर कौन-कौन पसन्द करता है?'* सभी ने *'मैं'* कहकर अपना जवाब दिया, किन्तु सवा शेरनी ने टप से अँग्रेज़ी में जवाब दिया- *'मैं तो बिल्कुल पसन्द नहीं करती।'* उसकी प्रविष्टि पर कुछ एडमिन हँसने भी लगे थे, जिससे शायद वह कुछ चिढ़ गई थी। बात यहीं पर आई-गई हो गई। वैसे भी हमें अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मंचों पर उपस्थित भारतीय लड़कियों में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं थी, क्योंकि ये हमें शुद्ध देशी ज्ञान बाँटतीं और हमें ज़रूरत थी शुद्ध विदेशी ज्ञान की।

----------


## superidiotonline

उन दिनों अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मंचों की संख्या बड़ी तेज़ी से कुकुरमुत्ते की तरह बढ़ने लगी थी। गपाष्टक के शौकीन कम्प्यूटर प्रोग्रामर कोडिंग करके खुद अपना मंच बना लेते थे। अन्तर्जालीय महत्ता को समझते हुए हमने वर्ष 2000 से ही खुद कोडिंग सीखना शुरू कर दिया था। खुद से सीखने के कारण हमारी सीखने की गति बहुत कम थी, किन्तु एक दिन हमने भी खुद कोडिंग करके अपना अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मंच बनाकर खुद को 'वैपमास्टर (Wapmaster)' घोषित कर दिया। हमारी 'वैपमास्टरी' को देखकर अन्तर्जालीय जान-पहचान वाले लोग अत्यन्त अचम्भित हो गए। उनके अचम्भित होने के पीछे एक कारण था। दरअसल हमारा मंच सबसे अलग-थलग और विशेष दिख रहा था। दरअसल हमने जाने-अनजाने में आज के *'मेटावर्स'* का लघु (Mini) प्रारूप (Prototype) मंच में उतार दिया था। हमारी अन्तर्जालीय ख़ास जान-पहचान के लोगों में अधिकतर मंच मॉडरेटर, एडमिन और ओनर हुआ करते थे। इनकी गणना विशिष्ट व्यक्तियों में हुआ करती थी। अतः इनके आगमन पर इनके स्वागत के लिए मंच पर इन्हें सलामी देने का विशेष इन्तेजाम किया गया था। दरअसल मंच में किसी विशिष्ट व्यक्ति के लॉगिन करते ही होमपेज पर सलामी देता हुआ एक गिफ़ (Gif) इमेज प्रकट हो जाता था और नीचे यह भी लिखकर आ जाता था कि किसे सलामी दी जा रही है। सलामी देखकर सभी सदस्य समझ जाते थे कोई विशिष्ट व्यक्ति मंच पर आया है। हमारे मंच का प्रतीक एक झण्डा भी था जो किसी सदस्य की मृत्यु पर झुका दिया जाता था और उसकी आइ०डी० को मंच के कब्रिस्तान में राजकीय सम्मान के साथ दफ़न कर दिया जाता था। इसके अतिरिक्त हमने उस समय के विख्यात टी०वी० शो *'डील ऑर नो डील'* को गेम बनाकर मंच में उतार दिया था जिसे खेलने पर ढ़ेर सारा कॉइन मिलता था। मंच में एक शॉपिंग माल भी था जिसमें इन कॉइन के बदले हवाई जहाज़ से लेकर हथियार तक बिका करता था। मंच पर आज के गूगल कॉन्टेक्ट से बेहतरीन एक फ़ोन बुक भी था जिसमें अपने मोबाइल में किसी नम्बर को सेव किए बिना ही एन्क्रिप्ट करके सीधे ऑनलाइन सेव किया जा सकता था और वहीं से किसी नम्बर को डॉयल भी किया जा सकता था।

----------


## superidiotonline

हमारे मंच में *'मेटावर्स'* का लघु (Mini) प्रारूप (Prototype) समाविष्ट (Included) होने के कारण मंच को दिन दूना रात चौगुना की गति से प्रगति करना चाहिए था, किन्तु ऐसा न हो सका। फ़ेसबुक की बढ़ती हुई लोकप्रियता के कारण अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय गपाष्टक मंचों के सदस्यों की संख्या तेज़ी से घटती जा रही थी जिसके कारण कई मंच बन्द हो चुके थे और कुछ बन्द होने की कगार में खड़े थे। सदस्यों की कमी के कारण *'मोपाइलट', 'वैपाक', 'लीकल्ट', 'फ़ीनिक्स फ़ायर'* और *'मास्टरमाइंड'* जैसे बड़े मंच भी आश्चर्यजनक रूप से बन्द हो गए। स्पष्ट है- फ़ेसबुक के भयानक तूफान में जब बड़े-बड़े दिग्गज बह गए तो हमारी क्या बिसात थी। सन्दर्भवश यह भी बता दें कि वैप मंचों की लोकप्रियता के उस दौर में सदस्यों में एडमिन या मॉडरेटर बनने का बड़ा ही जुनून (Craze) हुआ करता था। हमारी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय लोकप्रियता को देखते हुए हमारे पास एडमिन बनने के तमाम प्रस्ताव आते रहते थे, लेकिन हम ऐसे प्रस्तावों को स्वीकार करने के स्थान पर अपनी किसी दोस्त लड़की को वहाँ का एडमिन बनवा दिया करते थे। हम ऐसा इसलिए करते थे क्योंकि हमें एडमिन या मॉडरेटर बनने का नहीं, *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* करने का शौक़ था। एक समय तो ऐसा भी था कि जब हर मंच पर हमारी जान-पहचान वालियाँ ही एडमिन हुआ करती थीं। अपनी इस *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* के कारण हम अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मंचों के एक ऐसे महासचिव बन गए थे जिसकी मर्ज़ी के बगैर कोई पत्ता भी नहीं खड़क सकता था। एडमिन या मॉडरेटर बनते तो एक ही मंच पर हमारा सिक्का चलता, किन्तु अपनी *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* के कारण हर जगह चल रहा था। अपनी इस *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* के शौक़ के चलते ही हमने मायानगरी की राजकुमारी को प्रकट किया, किन्तु शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड ने बीच में घुसकर सब माठा कर दिया। दूसरों का भला करना कोई गलत काम है क्या? अब तो इस बिन्दु पर भी जाँच-पड़ताल चल रही है कि कहीं इस मायानगरी को खुद शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड ने हमारे लिए न रचा हो, क्योंकि शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड को इस तरह की खुराफात करने में बहुत मज़ा आता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

बता दें कि सिर्फ़ मोबाइल फ़ोन पर चलने वाले इन गपाष्टक मंचों को वैप साइट (Wap Site) कहा जाता था, क्योंकि ये साइट एच०टी०एम०एल० कोडिंग पर नहीं, मोबाइल फ़ोन के लिए विशेष रूप से बनाई गई डब्ल्यू०ए०पी० (Wap Application Protocol- WAP) कोडिंग और बैक एंड में सी०जी०आई० (CGI) कोडिंग पर चलती थीं। कुछ वैप साइट्स बैक एंड में ए०एस०पी० और पी०एच०पी० पर भी चला करती थीं। इन वैप साइट्स को कम्प्यूटर में देखने के लिए एक विशेष एम्युलेटर (Emulator) का प्रयोग करना पड़ता था। उस समय किसी वैप साइट को कम्प्यूटर पर उपलब्ध कराने के लिए एकदम अलग से एच०टी०एम०एल० में कोडिंग करनी पड़ती थी, किन्तु आज कम्प्यूटर, मोबाइल और टैबलेट के लिए एक ही एच०टी०एम०एल० कोडिंग का उपयोग किया जाता है और सी०एस०एस० के फ्रेमवर्क 'बूटस्ट्रैप' या 'डब्ल्यू3सीएसएस' की सहायता से डिवाइस कम्पैटबल बना दिया जाता है। भारत गणराज्य के चुनिंदे महानगरों में वर्ष 2000 से ही मोबाइल से सर्फिंग करने की सुविधा सीधे जी०पी०आर०एस० (GPRS) के माध्यम दे दी गई थी। इस जी०पी०आर०एस० को ही 2G कहते हैं। मज़ेदार बात ये है कि भारत गणराज्य के लोगों ने कभी 1G देखा ही नहीं। तो आज हम आपको बता ही देते हैं कि 1G कैसा होता था। यह मोबाइल पर बहुत ही धीमी गति से चलने वाला इंटरनेट होता था जिसे डायलिंग पद्धति से कनेक्ट किया जाता था और इसका दाम भी कॉल करने से अधिक महँगा हुआ करता था।

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो चुनिंदे महानगरों में वर्ष 2000 से ही मोबाइल पर 2G सेवा उपलब्ध थी, किन्तु रिलायंस मोबाइल के अत्यन्त द्रुत गति से चलने वाले इंटरनेट की नई तकनीक सी०डी०एम०ए० के साथ मैदान में कूदने के बाद मोबाइल इंटरनेट की दुनिया में एक नई क्रांति आ गई। यह क्रांति इतनी बड़ी थी कि युनाइटेड किंगडम से संचालित गपाष्टक मंचों- *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* और *'वैपाक'* के सर्वर ध्वस्त हो गए। *'वैपाक'* के संचालक *'राब'* ने तत्काल कार्यवाही करते हुए भारत गणराज्य के लिए साइन-अप की व्यवस्था को बन्द कर दिया। *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* के संचालक *'अहमत'* ने बार-बार सर्वर अपग्रेड करके व्यवस्था को दुरूस्त करने का प्रयत्न किया, किन्तु भारत गणराज्य के यूजर्स की संख्या दिन-दूनी रात चौगुनी बढ़ रही थी। लगभग डेढ़ वर्ष तक जूझने और दम पकड़ने के बाद *'अहमत'* की हिम्मत जवाब दे गई और रिलायंस के सभी IPs और डिवाइस को बैन कर दिया गया, जिसके बाद भारतीय गपाष्टक प्रेमियों में हाहाकार मच गया। जिसे देखो वही *'अहमत'* को अमेरिकन गपाष्टक मंच *'मोपाइलट'* पर गाली दे रहा था। *'मोपाइलट'* के हेड एडमिन *'आई०क्यू०'* जो मुम्बई में रहते थे, इन गालीबाज़ों से अत्यन्त त्रस्त हो चुके थे। *'आई०क्यू०'* का मुम्बई में घड़ी का एक शोरूम था। बेचारे कब तक बीच-बीच में घड़ियाँ बेचना बन्द करके इन गालीबाज़ों से निपटते? मामले को सुलझाने के लिए हमने सभी गालीबाज़ों को कुछ समय के लिए एक दूसरे ब्रिटिश गपाष्टक मंच *'लीकल्ट'* पर जाने का परामर्श दिया और *'प्रोडिजिट्स'* के संचालक *'अहमत'* को भेजे गए अपने संदेश में नस्लीय भेदभाव (Racial Discrimination) का आरोप लगाते हुए कहा कि *'आई०पी० बैन करके आप देश के आधार पर नस्लीय भेदभाव करके अन्तर्जाल में नस्लीय भेदभाव को बढ़ावा दे रहे हैं।'* नस्लीय भेदभाव का आरोप लगते ही *'अहमत'* ने तिलमिला कर सफाई देते हुए कहा कि *'यह नस्लीय भेदभाव का मसला नहीं है। कोई बग है जिसे हम जल्दी ही ठीक कर देंगे। एक सी०डी०एम०ए० डिवाइस के अलावा बाकी सभी जगहों पर हमारी सेवाएँ पहले की तरह उपलब्ध हैं।'* हमें पता था कि नस्लीय भेदभाव का आरोप लगने के बाद *'अहमत'* को सफ़ेद झूठ तो बोलना ही था। बहरहाल हमने सभी गपाष्टक प्रेमियों को रिलायंस की जगह जी०एस०एम० मोबाइल का इस्तेमाल करने की सलाह दे दिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

फेसबुक की बढ़ती हुई लोकप्रियता के कारण एक-एक करके सारे गपाष्टक मंच तबाह हो गए जिसके कारण हमारी सारी *'गॉडफादरी'* भी घुस गई। *'गॉडफादरी'* का अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय धंधा बन्द हो जाने के कारण हमने निर्णय लिया कि 'चलो, फेसबुक में ही घुस कर देखा जाए। क्या है इसमें?' हमने आनन-फानन में झट-पट-चट फटाफट एक फेसबुक आई०डी० बनाई और अंदर घुस गए। अन्दर जाने पर पता चला कि यहॉं पर तो गुलामी की प्रथा है। गपाष्टक मंचों वाली स्वतन्त्रता फेसबुक में तो कतई नहीं है। गपाष्टक मंचों में पढ़ाकू मुर्गे पहले से इस इन्तेज़ार में बैठे रहते हैं कि कब कोई आकर पोस्ट का दाना फेंके और हम चुगकर निकल जाएँ। फेसबुक के वॉल पर कुछ लिखो भी तो उसे पढ़ेगा कौन? अपना लिखा पढ़वाने के लिए जाकर पढ़ाकू मुर्गा फाँसो। पढ़ाकू मुर्गा फँसाने की खोज में हम निकले तो पता चला कि फ़ेसबुक के लोग बहुत चंट हैं। कोई किसी का पढ़ाकू मुर्गा बनना ही नहीं चाहता। सभी चाहते हैं कि दूसरे उनका पढ़ाकू मुर्गा बन जाएँ और वो कभी न बनें। दूसरों को अपना पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा बनाने के लिए उनके फ़ेसबुक वाल पर *'गुलाम बनो'* नामक एक बटन था जिसका नाम सभ्य भाषा में *'फॉलो'* लिखा हुआ था। हमने सोचा कि 'चलो, गुलाम बनकर अगर दूसरे के वाल पर कुछ लिखने का सुनहरा मौका मिलता है तो क्यों छोड़ा जाए?' गुलाम बनने के बाद पता चला कि फेसबुक के गुलाम नाम के ही नहीं, काम के भी गुलाम थे। गुलामों को लिखने की अनुमति बिल्कुल भी नहीं थी। गुलामों को सिर्फ़ *'लाइक'* बटन दबाकर जी-हुजूरी करने का अधिकार प्राप्त था। संक्षेप में- फ़ेसबुक के संचालक *'मार्क जुकरबर्ग'* ने एक स्वतन्त्र अन्तर्जालीय समुदाय (Internet Community) को बड़ी ही चालाकी से गुलामी-प्रथा के अधीन लाकर गुलाम बना दिया था और भोला-भाला अन्तर्जालीय समुदाय इस चालाकी को समझे बिना गुलाम बनकर दूसरों की जी-हुजूरी करने में लग गया था। इस अत्याधुनिक ज़माने की अन्तर्जालीय गुलामी-प्रथा को देखकर हमारा तो खून खौल गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

और अधिक छानबीन करने पर पता चला कि फेसबुक पर कुछ दयालु-कृपालु प्रवृत्ति के लोग भी थे जिन्होंने अपने गुलामों को 'जी-हुजूरी' के साथ-साथ लिखने की सुविधा भी दे रखी थी, किन्तु अधिकतर लोग चंट स्वभाव के ही थे और उन्हें दूसरों को अपनी गुलामी करवाने में ही अधिक आनन्द आता था। जिसके गुलाम बहुत अधिक होते उसका क़द बहुत बड़ा माना जाता था। निरन्तर शोध करने के उपरान्त पता चला कि दूसरों को अपना पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा बनाने के लिए उन्हें अपना दोस्त बनाना पड़ता था, किन्तु इसमें भी एक पेंच था। दसरअसल किसी को अपना दोस्त बनाने के लिए *'पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा बनाएँ'* नामक एक बटन होता था जिसका सभ्य भाषा में *'दोस्त बनाएँ'* नामकरण कर दिया गया था। इस बटन को दबाने पर पूछा जाता था कि *'आप क्या इस शख्स को जानते हैं? कृपया अपने जान-पहचान वालों को ही पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा बनाएँ।'* लो जी, अब हम इतने जान-पहचान वाले कहाँ से पकड़ कर लाएँ जिन्हें 'पढ़ाकू मुर्गा' बनाया जा सके? और फिर पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा बनने की काबिलियत हर किसी में नहीं होती। हमारे दोस्त-यार और जान-पहचान वाले ज्ञान कम होने की वजह से अन्तर्जाल के नाम पर ऐसा भड़कते थे जैसे लाल कपड़ा देखकर साँड भड़कता है। वैसे कुछ दोस्त-यार और जान-पहचान वाले अन्तर्जाल के प्रेमी थे तो भी उन्हें अपना 'पढ़ाकू मुर्गा' बनाने में हमें ख़तरा ही ख़तरा नज़र आ रहा था। हमारी अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* के ज़माने में इन कम्बख़्तों ने हमारी लुटिया डुबाने में कोई कसर न छोड़ी थी। एक बार जब हम ब्रिटिश गपाष्टक मंच *'लीकल्ट'* में भारत गणराज्य की साख बनाए रखने के लिए एक सूत्र के जरिए अँग्रेजों को गर्व से ये बता रहे थे कि *'इस समय हम फाइव स्टार होटल में डिनर कर रहे हैं'* तो उसी वक्त एक कम्बख़्त दोस्त ने *'अमें यार, आज रात ब्रेड-ऑमलेट से काम चला लेंगे'* छापकर हमारी भद्द उड़ा दी! हमने भी तत्काल अपनी *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* की शक्तियों का प्रयोग करते हुए एक अँग्रेज़ एडमिन *'ब्लेडरनर'* को संदेश भेजकर *'लीकल्ट'* से उसकी आई०डी० बैन करने के लिए कहा। *'ब्लेडरनर'* ने भी तत्काल कार्यवाही करते हुए उस धूर्त दोस्त की आई०डी० को शहीद करके हमें *'डन एंड डस्टेड'* जवाबी मैसेज भेज दिया। बता दें कि उस समय हमारी साख इतनी ज़्यादा थी कि किसी को बैन करने का उपयुक्त कारण भी हमसे नहीं पूछा जाता था। हमें सिर्फ़ *'बैन फलाने-ढ़िमाके'* ही लिखना पर्याप्त होता था। वैसे हम भारत गणराज्य की साख बनाए रखने के लिए तमाम फ़र्ज़ी पोस्ट छापते रहते थे। जैसे- *'मैं अपने हैलीकॉप्टर का रंग बदलवाना चाहता हूँ। कौन सा रंग उपयुक्त रहेगा? कृपया सुझाव दें।'*, इत्यादि।

----------


## superidiotonline

तो इस प्रकार दोस्तों-यारों, जान-पहचान वालों और मोहल्ले वालों को अपना *'पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा'* बनाना ख़तरे से खाली नहीं था। अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय गपाष्टक वैप मंचों के काल में सिर्फ छद्म नाम या उपनाम (Nick Name) रखने का चलन था और अपने असली नाम को उजागर करने की कोई बाध्यता भी नहीं थी। लोगों को अपना असली नाम बताना, न बताना- सब कुछ आपकी मर्ज़ी पर निर्भर करता था। उदाहरण के लिए आज भी इस मंच पर छद्म नाम की पुरानी परम्परा ही चली आ रही है। फ़ेसबुक के संचालक *'मार्क जुकरबर्ग'* ने अपनी सड़ी खोपड़ी का प्रयोग करते हुए फ़ेसबुक में अपना असली नाम लिखना अनिवार्य कर दिया और छद्म नाम की परम्परा को ख़त्म कर दिया। इसके पीछे तर्क यह दिया गया कि असली नाम होगा तभी तो आपके दोस्त-यार और जान-पहचान वाले आपको पहचान कर आपके मित्र बनेंगे। इस नई व्यवस्था में सबसे बड़ा ख़तरा संभावित दुश्मनों द्वारा पहचान लिए जाने का था। इस खतरे से निपटने के लिए हमारे पास उपाय पहले से ही था। अमूमन लेखकों का एक पेन नेम भी हुआ करता है। हमने अपने पेन नेम को फ़ेसबुक का नाम बना दिया और संभावित ख़तरे से सुरक्षित हो गए। हमारे मुँह से 'ख़तरा-ख़तरा' सुनकर लोगों को हँसी-मज़ाक लग रहा होगा, किन्तु यह ख़तरा कितना बड़ा हो सकता है, वह भी आज हम बताए देते हैं ठोस सुबूतों के साथ। इस खतरे को सुनकर आपकी रूह काँप जाएगी। राजस्थान के उदयपुर शहर में कन्हैया लाल साहू पेशे से टेलर था। पूर्व बीजेपी प्रवक्ता नूपुर शर्मा द्वारा पैगम्बर मोहम्मद को लेकर एक विवादित टिप्पणी करने के बाद कन्हैयालाल ने नूपुर शर्मा के समर्थन में सोशल मीडिया पर एक पोस्ट किया था, जिसके बाद पुलिस ने उसे गिरफ्तार कर लिया था। 15 जून, 2022 को कन्हैयालाल को जमानत भी मिल गई थी, किन्तु कन्हैयालाल लोगों के निशाने पर आ गया था। इसी को लेकर कथित तौर पर दो लोगों ने मिलकर कन्हैयालाल की निर्मम हत्या कर दी। इसका जिम्मेदार कौन है? स्पष्ट रूप से इसका कारण  फ़ेसबुक के संचालक *'मार्क जुकरबर्ग'* द्वारा सोशल मीडिया में चलाई गई वह नूतन परम्परा है जिसमें लोगों से अपना नाम और पहचान उजागर करने की बात कही गई है। यदि सोशल मीडिया में उपनाम की पुरानी व्यवस्था कायम रहती तो कन्हैयालाल को पहचान पाना आम आदमी के बस का तो बिल्कुल नहीं था। केवल जाँच एजेंसियाँ ही उसे पहचान पातीं। वस्तुतः सोशल मीडिया में असली नाम और पहचान उजागर होने के कारण ही कन्हैयालाल की हत्या करना सम्भव हो सका। स्पष्ट है- कन्हैयालाल की हत्या का मुख्य कारण सोशल मीडिया ही है। सोशल मीडिया के सम्भावित ख़तरों को भाँपकर ही शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड अपनी टाइमलाइन में किसी गम्भीर मुद्दे पर कभी भी कोई टिप्पणी नहीं करती और सिर्फ़ चुटकुले तथा आर०आइ०पी० छापकर अपने 'सोशल मीडिया कर्तव्य' की इतिश्री कर लेती है और जब दिल की भड़ास निकालने का मन करता है तो अपनी आइ०डी० छिपाकर गपाष्टक मंचों पर जाकर अपने दिल की भड़ास जमकर निकालती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

सोशल मीडिया में नाम और पहचान उजागर करने से होने वाले सम्भावित ख़तरों को अपनी दूरदृष्टि से भाँपकर हमने पहला कदम उठाते हुए सारे दोस्तों-यारों, जान-पहचान वालों, गली-मोहल्ले वालों को ढूँढ़-ढूँढ़कर फ़ेसबुक से ब्लॉक करके चैन की साँस लिया और फिर फ़ेसबुक के तथाकथित *'नियमानुसार(?)'* उन *'पढ़ाकू मुर्गों'* की तलाश में लग गए जिन्हें हम तो जानते हों, मगर वो हमें न जानते हों। फ़ेसबुक का नियम तो सिर्फ़ इतना ही कहता है कि *'क्या आप इन्हें जानते हैं?'* ये थोड़े ही कहता है कि उनका भी आपको जानना ज़रूरी है। जल्दी ही हमारी वक्रदृष्टि उन तमाम लोगों पर केन्द्रित हो गई जिन्हें हम अच्छी तरह से जानते-पहचानते थे, किन्तु वे हमें बिल्कुल नहीं जानते थे। हमने फ़टाफट सारे लोगों की एक सूची बना ली। हमारी जान-पहचान वाली सूची में हॉलीवुड, बॉलीवुड, टॉलीवुड, कोलीवुड, मॉलीवुड और सैंडलवुड के तमाम अभिनेता, अभिनेत्रियाँ, निर्माता, निर्देशक, गीतकार और संगीतकार शामिल थे। भाग्यवश हम सभी को जानते थे और दुर्भाग्यवश उनमें से कोई भी हमें नहीं जानता था! इसके अतिरिक्त हमारी सूची में देश-विदेश के नेता भी शामिल थे जिन्हें हम खूब अच्छी तरह से जानते थे। हमारे द्वारा बनाई गई *'जान-पहचान सूची'* पर हमें अत्यधिक गर्व हुआ, क्योंकि हम ब्रिटेन के प्रधानमंत्री से लेकर अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति तक को जानते थे! पता नहीं कैसे हमारी इस महान योजना की भनक 'मार्क जुकरबर्ग' को लग गई और फ़ेसबुक के नियम रातों-रात बदल दिए गए। नए नियम के अनुसार अब आप उन्हीं लोगों को अपना *'पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा'* बना सकते थे जो आपको भी जानते हों। हम तत्काल समझ गए कि फ़ेसबुक पर *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* नहीं, सिर्फ़ *'चपरासीगीरी', 'गुलामी' और 'जी-हुजूरी'* ही चलेगी। शोध करने पर पता चला कि कुछ चंट किस्म के लोग सोशल मीडिया का प्रयोग अपना धंधा चमकाने और अपना भौकाल बनाने के लिए करते हैं तथा बेचारे भोले-भाले सीधे-सादे लोग इनकी गुलामी में फँसकर ताउम्र जी-हुजूरी करते रहते हैं। इन बेचारे महामूर्ख जाहिल गुलामों को पता ही नहीं होता कि जिस चंट के जितने अधिक गुलाम होते हैं, उसका उतना ही बड़ा क़द और बड़ा नाम समझा जाता है। सच्चा वाला प्यार की तरह सच्ची वाली दोस्ती तो सिर्फ़ गपाष्टक मंचों में ही होती है, क्योंकि यहाँ पर कोई किसी का *'पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़ा'* या ग़ुलाम नहीं होता। सभी *'पढ़ाकू मुर्ग़े'* स्वतन्त्र होते हैं और एक ही थाली में बैठकर पोस्ट का दाना चुगकर ज्ञान की भूख शान्त करते हैं!

----------


## superidiotonline

हम फ़ेसबुक की गुलामी-प्रथा से अत्यन्त निराश होकर थक-हारकर बैठे ही थे कि उसी समय *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* हमसे टकरा गई। उस समय शहर में उसके एक लाख आशिक़ ही हुआ करते थे। वह एक मंच पर कॉमेडी में अँग्रेज़ी के कुछ वाक्यों का सूक्ष्म ज्ञान बाँट रही थी और एक लाख आशिक़ बड़े ध्यान से मन लगाकर सुन रहे थे। भाषण के अन्त में उसने सभी को फ़ेसबुक पर अपना ग़ुलाम बनने का आमंत्रण दिया। हमें भाषण बहुत पसन्द आया था। हमने सोचा यह तो बढ़िया है- यदि कॉमेडी में अँग्रेज़ी का सूक्ष्म ज्ञान निःशुल्क बँट रहा है तो गुलामी करने में क्या हर्ज है? और अधिक सूक्ष्म अँग्रेज़ी ज्ञान के लालच में हमने फटाफट *'गुलाम बनो'* का बटन दबाया और कूदकर उसकी टाइमलाइन पर जा पहुँचे। उस समय टाइमलाइन पर जो कुछ चल रहा था उसे देखकर हम अवाक रह गए। टाइम लाइन पर कॉमेडी में अँग्रेज़ी का सूक्ष्म ज्ञान बँटने के स्थान पर गुलामी-प्रथा को प्रोत्साहित किया जा रहा था। *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* ने अपनी टाइमलाइन पर लिखा था- *'जो लोग मुझे पसन्द करते हों वो अपने हाथ उठाएँ, नहीं तो हाथ काट दिए जाएँगे।'* हम यह देखकर दंग रह गए कि बेचारे बेज़ुबान ग़ुलाम धड़ाधड़ लाइक ठोंककर गुलामी बजा रहे थे। चूँकि गुलामों को टाइमलाइन पर लिखने की अनुमति नहीं थी इसलिए हमने *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* को भेजे गए अपने डी०एम० में कड़ा विरोध प्रकट करते हुए कहा कि *'बड़े क़द वालों को इस तरह की बातें टाइमलाइन पर लिखना बिल्कुल शोभा नहीं देता। लगता है कि मैं गलत जगह पर आ गया हूँ।'* फिर क्या था? *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* बड़ी समझदार थी और वह तुरन्त हमारी दमदार बात को समझ गई। उसे हमसे *'लव एट फ़र्स्ट डी०एम०'* हो गया। उसने तत्काल अपना मोबाइल नम्बर न देकर अपनी चार सहेलियों का मोबाइल नम्बर हमें टिका दिया और उन्हें फ़ेसबुक पर हमारा फ्रेंड भी बनवा दिया। इतनी दिलदार गर्लफ्रेंड किसी की होगी क्या? किसी की हो तो ज़रूर बताइएगा। वैसे मोबाइल नम्बरों की हेरा-फेरी के पीछे का चक्कर हम तत्काल समझ गए थे। इसीलिए हम *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* से उसके आफ़िस के लैंडलाइन पर सीधे बात कर लेते थे, किन्तु इसमें भी एक पेंच था। *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* से बात करने के लिए उसके पी०ए० से काफी देर तक बहस करनी पड़ती थी। आगे क्या हुआ- ये तो हम नहीं बताएँगे, किन्तु मज़ेदार बात यह है कि कई साल पहले अपनी *'गॉडफ़ादरी'* के ज़माने में हमने भी एक विदेशी गपाष्टक मंच में यही लिखा था कि *'मुझे यहाँ पर कौन-कौन पसन्द करता है?'* अपनी लिखी हुई बात को भूलकर हम *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* को उपदेश बाँटने लगे थे। इसी को कहते हैं- *'पर उपदेश कुशल बहुतेरे।'*

----------


## superidiotonline

अब तक पाठकगण यह बात अच्छी तरह से समझ गए होंगे कि हमारे अथाह ज्ञान का मुख्य स्रोत हमारे अन्दर उपस्थित ईश्वरप्रदत्त एक *'अद्भुत हगीय गुण'* ही है। यह अलग बात है कि हम *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* और उससे पहले अमेरिकन बनी *'सवा शेरनी'* से कुछ नहीं हगा सके। हमें लगता तो यही है कि ये दोनों एक ही हैं, किन्तु हमारे पास इस बात का कोई अकाट्य प्रमाण नहीं है। तो इस प्रकार पाठकों को विश्व के मोबाइल गपाष्टक मंचों के इतिहास और उनके डूबने की दर्दनाक कहानी के बारे में भी थोड़ी बहुत जानकारी मिल गई। यह जानकारी आपको कहीं से मिलने वाली नहीं है, क्योंकि इस बारे में आज तक किसी ने कुछ लिखा ही नहीं है। इस इतिहास में एक जानकारी छूट गई है, वो भी बताए देते हैं। फ़ेसबुक से एक माह पहले ही वर्ष 2004 में गूगल ने एक सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट लॉंच किया था जिसका नाम *'ऑर्कुट'* था। फ़ेसबुक से कड़ी प्रतिस्पर्धा के चलते इसे वर्ष 2014 में बन्द कर दिया गया। *'ऑर्कुट'* के बाद वर्ष 2011 में गूगल ने एक दूसरी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट भी लॉंच की थी जिसका नाम *'गूगल प्लस'* था, किन्तु फ़ेसबुक के सामने यह भी टिक न सका और इसे वर्ष 2019 में बन्द कर दिया गया। ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि *'गूगल प्लस'* में फ़ेसबुक की तरह गुलामी-प्रथा बिल्कुल नहीं थी और इसमें *'सर्किल्स'* हुआ करते थे। अब यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि क्या *'फ़ेसबुक'* को वॉट लगाने वाला कोई नहीं है? तो इसका जवाब- है क्यों नहीं। एक ओर  *'फ़ेसबुक'* को *'ट्विटर'* धड़ाधड़ वॉट लगा रहा है, क्योंकि इसमें गुलामी-प्रथा होते हुए भी, एक तरह से नहीं है। *'ट्विटर'* में बिना किसी का ग़ुलाम बने किसी की भी टाइमलाइन पर लिखा जा सकता है। दूसरी ओर *'यूट्यूब'* लगातार *'फ़ेसबुक'* को चुनौती दे रहा है। *'यूट्यूब'* की चर्चित *'नोट कमाऊ पद्धति- मोनेटाइजेशन'* से घबड़ाकर *'फ़ेसबुक'* ने भी यह सुविधा उपलब्ध करा दी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

वस्तुतः *'यूट्यूब'* के कारण लोगों में सुनने की लत लग गई है। अब लोग पढ़ना कम, सुनना अधिक पसन्द कर रहे हैं। अँग्रेज़ी माध्यम से पढ़ाई करने और सुनने की लत होने के कारण हिन्दी लगातार गर्त में जा रही है। पढ़ना कोई नहीं चाहता जिसके कारण आज हिन्दी उपन्यासों और कहानियों की तो पूरी तरह से वॉट लग चुकी है। अपने हिन्दी प्रेम के चलते अँग्रेज़ी माध्यम से पढ़े-लिखे कुछ युवा अन्तर्जाल में गलत-सलत हिन्दी छाप रहे हैं। इस गलत-सलत हिन्दी को पढ़कर दूसरे लोग भी उसे सही समझ बैठते हैं। अपने हिन्दी प्रेम के कारण ही बेचारी *'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड'* अपनी अँग्रेज़ी की गाढ़ी कमाई को हिन्दी के विकास में फूँक रही है। हिन्दी में चन्द्रबिन्दु (ँ) को बड़े-बड़े हिन्दी समाचार-पत्र भी भूल चुके हैं। किसी शब्द के ऊपर बिन्दी लगाने के नियमों को भी लोग पूरी तरह से भूल चुके हैं। आपको यह जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि *'पंचनामा* को *'पञ्चनामा* और *'कंगारू'* को *'कङ्गारू'* लिखा जाना चाहिए। हिन्दी उर्दू नहीं है जो इसमें मात्राओं को नज़रअन्दाज कर दिया जाए। उर्दू में इसकी मात्राओं ज़बर ('आ' की मात्रा), ज़ेर ('इ' की मात्रा) और पेश ('उ' की मात्रा) को लगाने का चलन नहीं है। इसीलिए उर्दू में 'किताब' को 'कताब' और 'गुलाब' को 'गलाब' लिखा जाता है, किन्तु व्यवहारिक अनुमान और ज्ञान के आधार पर उसका सही उच्चारण किया जाता है। हमारे उर्दू ज्ञान को देखते हुए पाठकगण हमें उर्दू का गुरू-घण्टाल समझने की भूल कदापि न करें। बस ज़रूरत भर का थोड़ा बहुत उर्दू ज्ञान है हमारे पास। हिन्दी में ऐसा नहीं है। केवल चन्द्रबिन्दु के हेर-फेर से हिन्दी शब्दों का उच्चारण और उसका अर्थ भी बदल जाता है। उदाहरण के लिए क्या आपको *'हंस'* और *'हँस'* में कोई फ़र्क नज़र नहीं आता? *'हंस'* को अँग्रेज़ी में 'SWAN' कहते हैं और *'हँस'* को अँग्रेज़ी में 'LAUGH' कहते हैं। अब इस वाक्य को पढ़िए- *'कौए को हंस की चाल चलता देखकर वह हँस पड़ा।'* क्या इस वाक्य में दोनों 'Hans' का उच्चारण और अर्थ एक समान है? नहीं न। इसी प्रकार चन्द्रबिन्दु का सही उच्चारण न जानने के कारण लोग *'संकरी'* और *'सँकरी'* का उच्चारण करने में बहुत गलती करते हैं। *'संकरी'* का अर्थ 'Cross-breed' होता है जबकि *'सँकरी'* का अर्थ 'Narrow' होता है। जैसे- *'यह एक सँकरी गली है।'*

----------


## superidiotonline

इधर-उधर की बातें बहुत हो गईं। अब आते हैं चर्चा के मुख्य विषय पर। दोहरी मानसिकता वाले युवकों की परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के अनुरूप उन्हें *'अच्छी सी फैमिली गर्ल'* मिले, न मिले किन्तु उनकी अत्याधुनिक मानसिकता के कारण कुछ लड़कियाँ अपने आप को ठगा सा महसूस ज़रूर करती हैं। इन युवकों के प्रेम के चक्रव्यूह में उलझकर *'वन नाइट स्टैंड'* से शुरू हुआ सफ़र अन्त में *'मल्टिपल नाइट स्टैंड'* में बदल जाता है। वैसे तो पश्चिमी देशों के अनुसार *'वन नाइट स्टैंड'* की परिभाषा *'दो अनजान लोगों द्वारा एक रात के लिए शारीरिक सम्बन्ध बनाना'* होती है, किन्तु यह परिभाषा भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में कहीं से लागू नहीं होती। भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप की लड़कियाँ किसी अनजान व्यक्ति से बात करने से ही कतराती हैं, शारीरिक सम्बन्ध तो बहुत दूर की कौड़ी है। यदि कोई किसी से प्रेम करती भी है तो भी इतनी आसानी से उसके हत्थे नहीं चढ़ती। महानगरों में प्रायः युवक अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को पहले दारू-पार्टी के जाल में उलझाते हैं और फिर जब लड़की को नशा चढ़ जाता है तो फिर उसे लेकर बेड पर कूद जाते हैं। दारू के नशे में लड़की सब कुछ भूल जाती है जिसका फ़ायदा उठाकर युवक हिमालय पर्वत की चोटियों पर चढ़कर खाई में छलॉंग लगाने में कामयाब हो जाते हैं। नशा उतरने पर युवक भोला-भाला चेहरा बनाकर दारू के नशे के ऊपर सारा ठीकरा फोड़ते हुए यह कह देते हैं कि *'अरे यार, नशे में ये क्या हो गया?'* छोटे शहरों के युवकों का फण्डा भी समझाए देते हैं। छोटे शहरों के युवक अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को सबसे पहले एक अदद 'किस' के लिए किसी तरह से राजी कर लेते हैं और फिर 'किस' की टाइमिंग को *'बैंग-बैंग'* मूवी की तरह इतना अधिक बढ़ा देते हैं कि लड़की को पता ही नहीं चलता कि कब क्या से क्या हो गया! स्पष्ट है- पश्चिम में *'वन नाइट स्टैंड'* आकस्मिक रूप से दो अनजान लोगों की सहमति से ही होता है, किन्तु भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में *'वन नाइट स्टैंड'* आकस्मिक न होकर पूरी तरह से सुनियोजित (Organized) और पूर्वनियोजित (Preplanned) ही होता है जिसमें दो लोग बिल्कुल अनजान नहीं होते। इस छद्म *'वन नाइट स्टैंड'* की जानकारी शातिर युवकों को पहले से भली-भाँति होती है, किन्तु युवतियाँ इस बात से एकदम अनभिज्ञ रहती हैं। अब महत्वपूर्ण प्रश्न यह है कि ऐसे छद्म आशिक़ों से बचा कैसे जाए? तो इसका संक्षिप्त उत्तर यही है कि दारू-पार्टी से बचा जाए और 'किस' से परहेज रखा जाए।

----------


## superidiotonline

यह सब तो अतिरिक्त जानकारी थी जिसमें दोहरी मानसिकता के युवकों की चंट कार्य-प्रणाली (Modus Operandi) की सिर्फ़ एक झलक दिखाई गई। हम चाहते तो संवाद (Dialogues) के साथ इसका वर्णन विस्तार से कर सकते थे, किन्तु जनहित में हमने ऐसा करना उचित न समझा, क्योंकि हमने अपने शोध में यह पाया है कि बहुत से युवकों को चंट कार्य-प्रणाली (Modus Operandi) का पता तो होता है, किन्तु उनके पास वार्तालाप करने के लिए उपयुक्त (Appropriate) संवाद (Dialogues) नहीं होते, जिसके अभाव में वे हाथ मलते रह जाते हैं। अभी तक की चर्चा में यह स्पष्ट हो चुका है कि जब पुरूष अपनी परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के अनुरूप पत्नी पर अधिकार करने का प्रयत्न करने लगते हैं तो रिश्तों में दरार आनी शुरू हो जाती है, चाहे वह *'लव मैरिज'* ही क्यों न हो। यह दरार जब और बढ़ जाती है तो पत्नी का 'उड़नछू' हो जाना लगभग तय होता है। यह सब पढ़कर यदि आप पत्नी को घर में नजरबन्द करने की सोच रहे हैं तो हम यह भी बता दें कि आपके लिए तीसरी बुरी ख़बर यह है कि आपकी दाल बिल्कुल नहीं गलने वाली है। आपके इस कृत्य का कोई फ़ायदा आपको मिलने वाला नहीं है। नज़रबन्द किए जाने के बावजूद पत्नी के हाथ में एक अदद मोबाइल फ़ोन तो होगा ही। सोशल मीडिया में हज़ारों-लाखों आलसी किस्म के आशिक़ किसी को पटाने की फिराक़ में चौबीसों घंटा सतर्क होकर जमे रहते हैं। एक दिन आपकी पत्नी का अन्तर्जालीय आशिक़ पुलिस लेकर आएगा और आपकी ऑंखों के सामने ही आपकी पत्नी उसके साथ 'उड़नछू' हो जाएगी। आप सिर्फ़ *'मेरी बीबी.. मेरी बीबी..'* ही चिल्लाते रह जाएँगे। इस मामले में कानून भी आपकी कोई मदद नहीं करने वाला। जिन लोगों को नहीं पता उन्हें हम बता दें कि सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने 158 साल पुरानी भारतीय दण्ड संहिता की धारा 497 को रद्द कर दिया है जिसमें विवाहेतर सम्बन्धों (Extra Marital Affairs) को अपराध माना गया है। देश के प्रधान न्यायाधीश ने एडल्टरी लॉ पर फैसला सुनाते हुए स्पष्ट किया कि पति महिला का मालिक नहीं है। यह कानून महिला के जीवन के अधिकार को प्रभावित कर सकता है। लेकिन इस दौरान उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि यह निस्संदेह तलाक का आधार हो सकता है। चीफ जस्टिस ऑफ इंडिया दीपक मिश्रा, जस्टिस रोहिंगटन नरीमन, जस्टिस ए० एम० खानविलकर, जस्टिस डी० वाई० चन्द्रचूड़ और जस्टिस इन्दु मल्होत्रा की पीठ ने कहा- *'एडल्टरी कानून महिलाओं को पतियों की सम्पत्ति मानता है।'* गौरतलब है कि संविधान पीठ ने एकमत से इस मामले में फैसला लिया। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने कहा- *'यह कानून महिलाओं की चाहत और यौन इच्छा का असम्मान करता है।'* सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने यह भी स्पष्ट किया कि- *एडल्टरी की वजह से शादी खराब नहीं होती, बल्कि खराब शादी की वजह से एडल्टरी होती है।'*

----------


## superidiotonline

स्पष्ट है- आप अपनी पत्नी से तलाक़ तो ले सकते हैं, किन्तु कोई बकैती नहीं कर सकते। अब आपके सामने दो ही विकल्प बचते हैं। एक विकल्प *'अरेंज मैरिज'* वालों के लिए है और दूसरा विकल्प *'लव मैरिज'* वालों के लिए है। *'अरेंज मैरिज'* वाले पव्वा चढ़ाकर वर्ष 1982 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'प्रेम रोग'* का गीत *'ये गलियाँ ये चौबारा, यहाँ आना ना दोबारा.. हम तो भए परदेशी, के तेरा यहाँ कोई नहीं..'* गीत गाकर अपने दिल की भड़ास मिटा सकते हैं। *'लव मैरिज'* वाले अद्धा चढ़ाकर वर्ष 1977 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'परवरिश'* का गीत *'ओ जाते हो जाने जाना.. आखिरी सलाम लेते जाना..'* गीत गाकर अपने दिल की गुबार को शान्त कर सकते हैं। कुछ पियक्कड़ यहाँ पर हमारे ऊपर यह आक्षेप (Objection) भी लगा सकते हैं कि *'अरेंज मैरिज वालों को पव्वा और लव मैरिज वालों को अद्धा चढ़ाने की संस्तुति (Recommend) करके हमने सरासर भेदभाव किया है।'* तो ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं है। 'अरेंज मैरिज' में साथी का चयन पूर्णतः शारीरिक रंग-रूप (Physical Appearance) पर आधारित होता है। इस चयन के पीछे का एकमात्र कारक (Factor) सिर्फ़ काम-वासना होती है, न कि प्रेम। अतः अरेंज मैरिज में 'ठुँकाई' से प्रेम प्रकट किया जाता है। आरम्भ में यह एक कैजुअल सेक्स की तरह ही होता है। यहाँ पर प्रेम प्रकट होने की कोई गारंटी भी नहीं होती। जबकि 'लव मैरिज' में ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं है। यहाँ पर 'ठुँकाई' से पहले प्रेम होता है। एक शोध के अनुसार एक-दूसरे से अधिक प्रेम करने वाले कपल सम्भोग भी अधिक करते हैं। अरेंज मैरिज टूटने पर सिर्फ़ शादी दूटने का ग़म होता है, जबकि लव मैरिज टूटने पर शादी के साथ-साथ प्रेम भी टूट जाता है। स्पष्ट है- लव मैरिज टूटने वालों का ग़म डबल होता है, इसीलिए उन्हें पव्वा की जगह अद्धा चढ़ाने का परामर्श दिया गया। *'अरे भाई, मज़ाक़बाज़ी छोड़कर कोई क़ायदे का कारगर उपाय हो तो बताइए।'*--पूछने वालों को अपना जवाब देने से पहले हम उन लोगों को यह भी बता दें जो यह सब पढ़कर अपने मन में पत्नी का मोबाइल फ़ोन ज़ब्त करने का 'सुविचार(?)' बना रहे हैं और अपने मन में यह सोच रहे हैं कि *'न रहेगा बाँस, न बजेगी बाँसुरी'*, तो आप खुशफ़हमी में हैं। आपके लिए चौथी बुरी ख़बर यह है कि आपके ऊपर आइ०टी० ऐक्ट की धाराओं के तहत पत्नी की मोबाइल से डेटा चुराने का संगीन आरोप भी लग सकता है, चाहे भले ही वह मोबाइल आपने खुद ख़रीदकर पत्नी को गिफ़्ट में क्यों न दिया हो! चलिए, अब कारगर उपाय की बात करते हैं। सबसे पहले *'लव मैरिज'* वालों के लिए। लड़कियाँ भाव खाने की बड़ी शौक़ीन होती हैं। याद करिए- आपने अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को खूब ढ़ेर सारा भाव खिलाकर ही अपनी पत्नी बनाया था, किन्तु पत्नी बनने के बाद भाव खिलाना बन्द कर दिया, या कम कर दिया। यह गलत है। फिर से जबरदस्त ढंग से भाव खिलाना शुरू कर दीजिए। सारी समस्याओं का समाधान हो जाएगा। अब बात करते हैं *'अरेंज मैरिज'* वालों की। आपने तो कभी भाव खिलाया ही नहीं। विवाह के बाद क़ायदे से भाव खिलाना शुरू कर करिए। आपकी भी समस्याओं का समाधान हो जाएगा। क्या वाकई भाव खिलाने का यह फ़ण्डा कारगर है या सिर्फ़ हवा-हवाई है? तो इसके लिए एक सत्य घटना का विवरण आगे दिया जा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

गत वर्ष एक मित्र द्वारा हमें सूचना मिली कि पुणे निवासी एक शख़्स दोबारा शादी करना चाहते हैं और वे यह जानना चाहते हैं कि शादी कामयाब होगी या नहीं? इस सम्बन्ध में वे ज्योतिषीय परामर्श लेना चाहते थे। हमारे मित्र ने उन्हें हमसे परामर्श लेने का सुझाव दिया। उस शख़्स ने हमसे फ़ोन पर सम्पर्क किया और अपना जन्म-समय का विवरण हमें दे दिया। हमने जन्म-पत्री बनाकर उनके ग्रहों की जाँच-पड़ताल की और दो टूक शब्दों में फ़ोन पर कहा- 'आपकी तो लव मैरिज होनी चाहिए और अभी तक तो आपका डाइवोर्स भी हो जाना चाहिए।'

हमारे ज्योतिषीय ज्ञान पर गहन आश्चर्य व्यक्त करते हुए उस शख़्स ने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक बताया कि उनकी पहली शादी लव मैरिज ही थी और डाइवोर्स भी हो गया। डाइवोर्स होने के बाद उन्होंने दूसरी लव मैरिज कर ली और दूसरी शादी भी अब खटाई में है। वे जानना चाहते थे कि तीसरी शादी कामयाब होगी या नहीं? 

अब चौंकने की बारी हमारी थी। तो वे दूसरी को डाइवोर्स देकर तीसरी शादी करने का पूरा मन बना चुके थे। उनकी जन्म-पत्री से साफ पता चल रहा था कि उनका व्यवहार ठीक नहीं है जिसके कारण यह समस्या उत्पन्न हुई है, किन्तु इस बात का खुलासा करने का मतलब था- अपने पेट पर लात मारना। उनसे परामर्श-शुल्क के रूप में जो भारी-भरकम रकम थोड़ी देर में हमारे अकाउण्ट में दौड़कर आने वाली थी, वह कभी न आती। लक्ष्मी जी को लात मारकर नाराज़ करने का मतलब था, विष्णु जी भी नाराज़ हो जाते और फिर वे देवी-देवताओं की बैठकी में हमारे खिलाफ़ गाते-बजाते रहते। इस प्रकार हम सभी देवी-देवताओं की वक्रदृष्टि के रडार पर आ जाते।

----------


## superidiotonline

अतः इस 'खुलासे' को दरकिनार करते हुए हमने बताया- 'पहली वाली शादी से दूसरी वाली शादी तो आपकी बहुत अच्छी है।'

एक बार फिर उन्होंने हमारे अथाह ज्योतिषीय ज्ञान पर गहन आश्चर्य व्यक्त करते हुए प्रसन्नतापूर्वक बताया- 'हॉं-हाँ.. बिल्कुल सही कहा आपने। अब ये बताइए- मेरी तीसरी शादी दूसरी वाली से अच्छी रहेगी या नहीं?'

अब हमने उस शख़्स को मूर्ख बनाने का पूरा मन बना लिया था, क्योंकि यदि उसे छुट्टे साँड़ की तरह छोड़ दिया जाता तो वह तीसरी-चौथी-पाँचवीं से लेकर सौवीं तक पहुँचकर विश्व रिकार्ड बना सकता था और हमें यह किसी हालत में मंजूर नहीं था।

हमने सफ़ेद झूठ बोलते हुए कहा- 'सुनिए, आपकी तीसरी शादी पहली से भी बेकार होगी.. और फिर दूसरी वाली का भाग्य बहुत प्रबल है जिसका फल आपको मिल रहा है। दूसरी वाली को यदि आपने छोड़ दिया तो आपकी किस्मत का सितारा भी फूट जाएगा।'

किस्मत का सितारा फूटने की बात सुनकर उस शख़्स की रूह काँप गई। घबड़ाकर बोले- 'कोई उपाय हो तो बताइए। दूसरी वाली शादी बच जाए।'

----------


## superidiotonline

अब कोई उपाय होता, तभी तो हम बताते। फ़ीस वसूली के लिए कोई न कोई उपाय तो बताना ही था। हमने एक बार फिर सफ़ेद झूठ बोलते हुए कहा- 'गधे की लीद में काला नमक और हल्दी मिलाकर ताबीज़ बना लीजिए और धूपबत्ती दिखाकर गले में पहन लीजिए। सब ठीक हो जाएगा।'

थोड़ी ही देर में लक्ष्मी जी हमारे अकाउण्ट में आ गईं। कुछ दिनों बाद हमें सूचना मिली कि गधे के लीद से बना चमत्कारी ताबीज़ जबरदस्त तरीके से काम कर रहा है। वैसे हमें यह तो पहले से ही पता था कि किस्मत को दूसरी 'गर्लफ़्रेंड पत्नी' से जोड़कर हमने उस शख़्स को उसकी 'गर्लफ़्रेंड पत्नी' की अहमियत समझा दी थी। किस्मत का सितारा फूटने के डर से वह अपनी 'गर्लफ़्रेंड पत्नी' को भाव खिलाने लगता और समस्या का तत्काल समाधान हो जाता। जैसा हमने सोचा था वैसा ही हुआ, किन्तु मूर्ख लोग इसे चमत्कारी ताबीज़ का प्रभाव समझ रहे थे। हमने भी मौके पर चौका मारते हुए और अधिक कमाई करने की गर्ज से तुरन्त चेतावनी देते हुए बताया कि हर किसी के ऊपर यह चमत्कारी ताबीज़ काम नहीं करता। फ़ायदे की जगह नुकसान हो सकता है। ज्योतिषी की सलाह से ही इस चमत्कारी ताबीज़ को पहनना चाहिए। चेतावनी न देते तो कुछ दिनों में पता चलता कि मुम्बई में गधे की लीद का व्यापार होने लग गया है और एक ग्राम शुद्ध गधे की लीद का भाव एक हज़ार रूपया हो गया है!

----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त सत्य-कथा के आधार पर यह तथ्य निर्विवाद रूप से स्पष्ट हो गया है कि *'भाव खिलाने का फ़ण्डा'* जबरदस्त तरीके से काम करता है। *'अरेंज मैरिज'* वाले पुरूष जो अपनी परम्परागत पुरातन मानसिकता के शिकार हैं, इस तरह 'भाव खिलाने' को अपनी *मर्दानगी* के खिलाफ़ समझते हैं; तो हम बता दें कि महिलाएँ भी 'भाव न खाने' को अपनी *'औरतानगी'* के खिलाफ़ समझतीं हैं! कुछ लोग 'भाव खिलाने' में शर्म महसूस करते हैं, किन्तु कपड़े उतारकर नदी में छलाँग लगाने में बिल्कुल शर्म महसूस नहीं करते। वस्तुतः 'भाव खिलाना' तो एक साधारण आधारभूत (Fundamental) प्रक्रिया है। गम्भीर मामलों में तो *'भाव खिलाने'* से भी काम नहीं चलता और भाव खिलाने में अत्यन्त कुशल लोग भी हैरान और परेशान हो जाते हैं। ऐसे हैरान और परेशान लोग अन्तर्जाल में एक ही प्रश्न बार-बार पूछते रहते हैं- 'रूठी हुई प्रेमिका/पत्नी को कैसे मनाएँ?', किन्तु यह बात बिल्कुल नहीं बताते कि इन्होंने कारनामा क्या किया था? सच्चाई तो यह है कि इन्हें ऐसा प्रश्न पूछने की ज़रूरत भी न पड़ती यदि इन्होंने प्राचीन ग्रन्थों का अध्ययन किया होता। महर्षि वात्स्यायन रचित प्राचीन ग्रन्थ *'कामसूत्र'* में रूठी हुई प्रेमिका/पत्नी को मनाने के फ़ण्डे के बारे में बहुत ही क़ायदे से समझा दिया गया है। *'कामसूत्र'* के अनुसार-

_स्त्री-पुरुष सम्बन्धों को नूतन और रोचक बनाए रखने के लिए उनके बीच यदा-कदा लड़ाई-झगड़ा होना भी अत्यावश्यक है। यह लड़ाई तभी सफल होती है जब स्त्री-पुरुष के बीच गहन प्रेम सम्बन्ध और आपसी विश्वास हो, किन्तु यदि रिश्ते में पहले से ही दरार हो तो इस तरह की लड़ाई विकराल रूप धारण कर लेती है। यह झगड़ा सदैव पुरूष शुरू करता है। स्त्री कुपित होकर चिल्लाती है, अपने गहने फेंक देती है, वस्तुएँ तोड़ती है और पुरुष पर फेंक कर मारती है, किन्तु इस लड़ाई का एक नियम है। चाहे जो हो जाए, स्त्री को अपने घर के बाहर कदम नहीं रखना चाहिए। इसके पीछे दो कारण हैं- पहला कारण यह है कि यदि पुरुष स्त्री को मनाने उसके पीछे घर से बाहर नहीं जाएगा तो स्त्री का अपमान होगा। दूसरे कारण यह है कि इस लड़ाई का अन्त तभी होता है जब पुरुष स्त्री के पैर पर गिर कर उससे क्षमा माँगता है और यह काम पुरूष घर के बाहर नहीं कर सकता है।'_

----------


## superidiotonline

महर्षि वात्स्यायन रचित प्राचीन ग्रन्थ *'कामसूत्र'* के उपरोक्त सारांश का संक्षेप यह है कि *'रूठी हुई प्रेमिका/पत्नी को मनाने का एकमात्र अचूक उपाय उसके पैरों पर गिर कर क्षमा माँग लेना है'*। यदि आपको इस एकमात्र अचूक उपाय को करने में शर्म आ रही है तो बता दें कि आजकल अनगिनत बेशर्म सुप्रीम कोर्ट का आर्डर जेब में रखकर किसी को भी पटाने की फिराक़ में चारों ओर घूम रहे हैं। इन बेशर्मों में से कुछ महाबेशर्म जैसे महारथी भी होते हैं। ये महाबेशर्म सैकड़ों लोगों के सामने भी इस अचूक उपाय को प्रयोग करने का महाकौशल रखते हैं। अतः शर्म करने वालों को अत्यन्त सावधान हो जाना चाहिए।

अब बात करते हैं- इस लेख के शीर्षक की जिसमें *'एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर्स में सेक्स लाइफ़ कैसे मैनेज करें?'* जैसी धमाकेदार बात कही गई है। यह बात कुछ वैसी ही है जैसी वर्ष 2005 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'गरम मसाला'* में दिखाई गई थी। वैसे इस फ़िल्म में एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर्स का कोई चक्कर-वक्कर नहीं है, किन्तु कहानी का नायक मैक (अक्षय कुमार) तीन लड़कियों के साथ अदल-बदलकर सेक्स लाइफ़ मैनेज करता है। यदि आप *'भाव खिलाने'* और *'अचूक उपाय'* को प्रयोग करने की महाविद्या सीख गए हैं तो आपको एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर की ज़रूरत ही नहीं पड़ेगी।

----------


## superidiotonline

अब बाकी बचे वे युगल (Couple) जो एक-दूसरे से पृथक (Separate) होकर रह रहे हैं और उनके पुनर्मिलन (Reconciliation) होने की कोई सम्भावना शेष नहीं है या फिर जो *'भारतीय विवाह विच्छेद अधिनियम (Indian Divorce Act)-1869'* के अन्तर्गत वैधानिक पृथक्करण (Legal Separation) में हैं। यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि ऐसे पृथक्कृत (Separated) युगल यदि आपस में शारीरिक सम्बन्ध बना लें तो यह विवाहेतर सम्बन्ध (Extra Marital Affair) की श्रेणी में आएगा या नहीं? तो इसका उत्तर है कि कानून की दृष्टि में तो ज़रूर आएगा। प्रायः विवाहेतर सम्बन्धों के मामलों में अँग्रेज़ी का 'मैनेज' शब्द किसी से 'गोलमाल करने' या 'छ्ल-कपट करने' के अर्थ में प्रयुक्त होता है, किन्तु इस रिश्ते (Relationship) में प्रबन्धन (Manage) करने जैसी कोई बात तो दिखाई नहीं देती, क्योंकि पृथक्कृत (Separated) युगल किसी के प्रति जवाबदेह न होकर पूर्णतः स्वतन्त्र होते हैं। अतः वे बिना किसी रोक-टोक के एक-दूसरे को डेट कर सकते हैं, लिव-इन में कूद सकते हैं, मल्टिपल नाइट स्टैंड कर सकते हैं। इसमें 'मैनेज' क्या करना? जब 'मैनेज' करना ही नहीं है तो इस विषय पर परामर्श देने के लिए हम अपना दिमाग़ क्यों खाली करें?

----------


## superidiotonline

इस लेख को पढ़ने के बाद पाठकों को यह बात बड़ी अच्छी तरह से समझ में आ गई होगी कि एक्ट्रा मैरिटल अफ़ेयर्स में सेक्स लाइफ़ मैनेज करने जैसी कोई बात होती ही नहीं। कुछ मामलों में लोगों की यह शिकायत भी हो सकती है कि *'भाव खिलाना'* तो दूर की कौड़ी है, महर्षि वात्स्यायन का *'अचूक उपाय'* भी बिल्कुल काम नहीं कर रहा है। यदि ऐसा है तो इसका मतलब यह है कि रिश्तों में दरार आए काफी समय बीत चुका है और दाल में काला नहीं, पूरी दाल ही काली है। अब अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड/पत्नी के सोशल मीडिया अकाउण्ट पर रातों-रात छापा मारिए। सोशल मीडिया अकाउण्ट में यदि आपको कहीं पर *'मेरे क्षणिक आनन्द की चाभी'* जैसा वाक्य लिखा दिख जाए तो तत्काल समझ जाइए कि दाल में काला यहीं है, क्योंकि सांकेतिक भाषा में *'वन/मल्टिपल नाइट स्टैंड'* को ऐसा ही कहा जाता है। अब आपको वर्ष 2022 में लोकार्पित अँग्रेज़ी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'डीप वाटर (Deep Water)'* अवश्य देखना चाहिए।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

क्योंकि यदि आपने *'डीप वाटर'* मूवी एक बार देख लिया तो आप *'अपनी पत्नी के प्रेमियों को बड़ी बेशर्मी से हजम करने की नूतन कला'* को बड़ी आसानी से सीख जाएँगे! (समाप्त)

----------


## anita

क्या ज्ञान है ?

अनुभवी है आप इस मामले में

----------


## superidiotonline

> क्या ज्ञान है ?
> 
> अनुभवी है आप इस मामले में


Thank you. 

Writing का skill भी तो देखिए। Deep water से लेख शुरू किया और Deep water पर ही ख़त्म कर दिया। ये कोई मामूली बात है? इसकी भी तारीफ करिए।

----------

